
Why I work remotely (hint: it has nothing to do with productivity) - MarlonPro
https://m.signalvnoise.com/why-i-work-remotely-hint-it-has-nothing-to-do-with-productivity-34ace30f74fc
======
ravitation
This is really a breath of fresh air on Signal V. Noise of late... It's not
just another article projecting absurdities onto mainstream "entrepreneurial
culture"... The experiences are authentic and the learnings are personal and
the author didn't feel the need to digress into a rant about some startup
meme.

------
aborsu
Great reminder that we work to live and not live to work.

~~~
tkjef
Most definitely, I liked that he mentioned looking at the timeframe of 10
minutes and assessing what would be the value of stopping and spending it with
his daughter vs. continuing on. Just 10 minutes. But re-prioritizing can make
a huge difference to both of you!

------
Arzh
As an iOS designer I'm going to assume that you don't work on or maintain the
systems that are keeping basecamp running correct?

